# Using API Pure Laterite and JBL Florapol together?



## pasion (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi
I've been trying my luck with plane gravel and home mixed ferts but it didn't work out fine so now I've decided to start over change the gravel or rather have the same plane gravel with a combination of API Pure Laterite as the base layer then a second layer of plane gravel and then using a mix of plane gravel and JBL Florapol finally top it all up with a layer of plane gravel. I wanted to know if its a good idea to use both Laterite and Florapol in this way? I've seen guys using both separately.. had a frustrating experience with just the plane gravel cause we don't have those plant friendly gravels available here I got both Laterite and Florapol from Aquaessentials and hopefully will now leave the frustrating experience behind.. any advise will be greatly appreciated.

PS.
I am also interested in getting those JBL 7 Balls for the future as Florapol is known to deplete over time.


----------



## pasion (Aug 20, 2009)

It sure was a tough nut to crack or so it seems.. I've got 40 clueless viewers and not a single reply!.. some help you guys been.. ok thanks anyway..


----------



## Z400 (Mar 24, 2010)

55 now..


----------



## FishNstyle (Aug 25, 2010)

Im in the same route as you. I have bulbs in the gravel and they seem to be doing well, however with strong currents and my tiger barbs chasing each other, some bulbs just topple over. I want to add some other substrate and add a nice foreground plant. I know gravel isnt the best and it minimizes my possibilities. Tell me how it goes for you?!


----------



## pasion (Aug 20, 2009)

FishNstyle said:


> Im in the same route as you. I have bulbs in the gravel and they seem to be doing well, however with strong currents and my tiger barbs chasing each other, some bulbs just topple over. I want to add some other substrate and add a nice foreground plant. I know gravel isnt the best and it minimizes my possibilities. Tell me how it goes for you?!


Thanks for responding.. when I've got the silent treatment from the forum (for reasons not known to mankind yet) I decided to go ahead with it, I've got a 40G tank its a Jebo R375 its been about almost a month now and things are looking good because the level of growth that I've noticed in this short period of time is quite good unlike when I had only plane gravel back then it felt like I've got plastic plants with very little or no growth at all.. with mostly stem plants things are looking good for now, never had problems with my fish got tiger barbs, gouramis and a huge school of those pink zebra danios (they say these are genetically modified ones). I'm using home made mix of ferts here is the beak down..

*Macro Solution*
================
In 1 liter bottle:
59 grams K2SO4 (Potassium Sulfate)
65 grams KNO3 (Potassium Nitrate)
6 grams KH2PO4 (Mono Potassium Phosphate)
41 grams MgSO4 (Magnesium Sulfate)
Mix in distilled water. Let sit overnight.

*Micro Solution* (the substrate mix we've got already hold most elements)
================
In 1 liter bottle:
80 grams of CSM+B or equivalent trace element mix (I've got mine from Aqua Essentials)
Mix in distilled water. Let it sit overnight make sure to store in a dark plastic or glass bottle as these are light sensitive elements (or so I heard better safe than sorry).

1 ml of each solution per ten gallons of tank daily or as I see required. I do a water change of about 30% in a week.

I've also got DIY CO2 injection using JBL Proflora Reactor (also from Aqua Essentials) The regime I'm following is exactly the same which I had been doing when I had only plane gravel, so fingers crossed this time lets see how it goes..


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi pasion,

Your question was very specific. I don't think there are a lot of members that have tried "API Pure Laterite and JBL Florapol together". I am interested in your results however.


----------

